# Different types of hash/wax and how do you use them?



## Colorado kush (Mar 17, 2014)

What are the different types(hash/ wax/bubble wax) and how do you use them?(dab/ sprinkle on top of bowl)


----------



## jd123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Basically you have your water extracts, your dry extracts, and solevent based extracts. 

Your water extracts is gonna be cold water hash aka bubble hash. It is made using a serious of bags with screens at the bottom, the plant material is soaked in extremely cold water and then Agitated so that the trichromes break free and fall through the bags till they reach the right size screen, where the resin collects. these should be sprinkled on a bowl or smoked straight but generally cannot be dabbed or vaporized effectively 

your dry extracts are going to be your keifs, dry ice hash, and pressed hash. This is old school hash for the most part. It is as simple as using a screen to filter the trichromes from the plant matter. Again these can be sprinkled or smoked straight but will not be dab able .

then you have your solvent based extracts. Here it is basically BHO and ISO hash. These are your dab ables. Solevent based extracts are a riskier. I would say in general avoid solevent based extracts unless they are from very reputable sources. Basically a solevent is used (butane for BHO isopropyl alcohol for ISO hash) to "wash" the resin off the plant mater and through a screen, the oil is then heated until all of the solevent has evaporated.


----------



## TryN (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice simple breakdown.


----------

